# I got my biopsy results



## nicole0310 (Sep 7, 2010)

So I got my biopsy results and it was negative for cancer..yaay! My endo also said that my bloodwork was okay. The cytology report seems a little vague. I am relieved but there was a note on the bottom that I was curious about I did not read the report until I got home.

Cytology diagnosis: right thyroid nodule, FNA

diagnostic category: negative

Diagnosis: specimen consists of follicular cells, colloid and macrophages, most consistent with adenomatoid nodule.

Adequacy: Satisfactory for evaluation

Comment: thyroid fine needle aspirations should be considered as screening/triage test. Patients with the diagnosis of "adenomatoid nodule" have a slight risk of malignancy estimated at less than 3%. Therefore clinical and radiographic followup are recommended.

Bloodwork results:
TSH 0.974 .... range 0.450-4.500
T4, free (direct) 1.41 .... range 0.82-1.77
Thyroid peroxidase (tpo) 5..... range 0-34
Antithyroglobulin Ab <20..... range 0-40


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Congrats on the biopsy report!
That is just fantastic.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

I bet you are breathing a sigh of relief!! Happy for you!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

This is wonderful news!! I am so glad for you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nicole0310 said:


> So I got my biopsy results and it was negative for cancer..yaay! My endo also said that my bloodwork was okay. The cytology report seems a little vague. I am relieved but there was a note on the bottom that I was curious about I did not read the report until I got home.
> 
> Cytology diagnosis: right thyroid nodule, FNA
> 
> ...


That is exactly correct. While thank God they did not find cancer, this nodule has the propensity towards it so strict follow-up as per is essential. RAIU is recommended and clinical observation which means you should probably see the doctor on at least a quarterly basis.


----------



## nicole0310 (Sep 7, 2010)

yes I am relieved but I am still a bit nervous due to it has malignancy potential. Andros I have a follow up in 6mths and she also warned me that I may have to continue to get periodic biopsy. She told me that she is not gonna recommend to ablate the goiter because I still have normal function of my thyroid and that will kill any function.


----------

